
I filed a DMCA to remove pirate images; Google delisted our website - DanBC
https://www.reddit.com/r/LegalAdviceUK/comments/7muwoz/stolen_artworkphotography_on_pinterest_showing_up/
======
DanBC
Full Reddit title is: "Stolen artwork/photography on Pinterest showing up all
over Google when you search my business, filed a DMCA with Google to remove
the offending images. Google instead removed our official business website
links from their search results!"

